# NAPP website



## KeithR (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone know what happened? I've been tring to access the site since Friday.


----------



## DonRicklin (Aug 7, 2011)

It is still there for me. Is your Membership current?

What are you seeing or not seeing there?
Don


----------



## KeithR (Aug 7, 2011)

DonRicklin said:


> It is still there for me. Is your Membership current?
> 
> What are you seeing or not seeing there?
> Don



Membership is current through sept. I can get to the home page, but not anywhere else. When I click on member login I get:[h=1]Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage[/h]
I've tried through my favorite links, though google, the Kelby website, same result.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I can't get into the members section either Keith.


----------



## nu2scene (Aug 7, 2011)

It looks like they re-did it a few days ago. I think on Friday I noticed the re-do. I tried logging in, and I wasn't able to. I tried a few times, but it didn't work out. I got nervous about it, but thought I'd give it a day or so, thinking maybe it wasn't all finished yet. A few hours later I tried again, and I logged in without a problem. I've been getting in since then. 

My guess is maybe with the transition, maybe they lost a few people along the way? But I did notice when I wasn't able to log in, a box came up, telling you if you had trouble getting in, to email them and let them know. I'd email them, they usually have great customer service.


----------



## Bosse (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at their FaceBook page https://www.facebook.com/PhotoshopUser Lots of people are having these issues and NAPP are there trying to help.

// Bosse


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe they have gone with OnOne????


----------

